# Most chatoyant light coloured burl?



## Damienw (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi all, 

I was hoping some of you folks more knowledgeable than I might be willing to weigh in with some opinions on what you think the most 'glowy' lightly coloured burl out there is?


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2015)

Damienw said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was hoping some of you folks more knowledgeable than I might be willing to weigh in with some opinions on what you think the most 'glowy' lightly coloured burl out there is?


Far as I'm aware, burls are terrible at chaytoyance. There may be exceptions, but I can't think of any.

This is very easy to understand since burls have very irregular grain, thus nothing to create chatoyance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2015)

Maple gets pretty light colored. I have some corrogata burl that's fairly light, but it comes in all shades I think.


----------



## Damienw (Jan 21, 2015)

phinds said:


> Far as I'm aware, burls are terrible at chaytoyance. There may be exceptions, but I can't think of any.
> 
> This is very easy to understand since burls have very irregular grain, thus nothing to create chatoyance.



That seems to generally be the case as far as i've seen with the possible exception of desert ironwood and a couple of Australian burls. I was mostly just curious as to whether anyone knew of any others


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Maple gets pretty light colored. I have some corrogata burl that's fairly light, but it comes in all shades I think.


But does it ever show any chaytoyance? I interpret his question as only wanting to know about chaytoyant burls, not just light colored ones.

Damien, how about chiming in here. What is it you are looking for?


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 21, 2015)

I turned a pretty chatoyant piece of satinwood burl once. It was pretty light in color too.


----------



## Damienw (Jan 21, 2015)

phinds said:


> But does it ever show any chaytoyance? I interpret his question as only wanting to know about chaytoyant burls, not just light colored ones.
> 
> Damien, how about chiming in here. What is it you are looking for?


Specifically i'm after chatoyance more so than light colours, with burl figuring ranging from general swirls to really tight cluster patterns. 
I've seen some spectacular looking ceylon satinwood burl that had both colour and chatoyance, but as its not exactly easy to find i was hoping this thread might bring up some potentially more readily available alternatives.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

Teak burl will give you the qualities you are after.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2015)

I missed the chatoyance part somehow.


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Teak burl will give you the qualities you are after.


Cool. I've seen chaytoyant teak but never chaytoyance on a teak burl, but then I have VERY little experience w/ teak burl. Got any pics Greg?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

phinds said:


> Cool. I've seen chaytoyant teak but never chaytoyance on a teak burl, but then I have VERY little experience w/ teak burl. Got any pics Greg?


Not handy but I do have some. I will have to hop on the computer and upload them that way. Gimme a little bit and I can get them posted


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 21, 2015)

Figured box elder has a quality I've never seen in any other wood. Even some of the burl can have it. Assuming chatoyance is what I think it is.


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Figured box elder has a quality I've never seen in any other wood. Even some of the burl can have it. Assuming chatoyance is what I think it is.


Box elder is "flamed" with the particular meaning given to that phrase for box elder, which is "red". It is not chatoyant or at least none of it that I've ever seen is. I HAVE seen some curly box elder that showed a little bit but I've only seen that one piece of curly so that may be the kind you are talking about.

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_g_C.htm#chatoyancy


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

Dang I though I had more pix of this stuff. Here is the one I had saved on my flash drive. It was labeled white teak I got it from Islewoods on ebay (danny) I regret not using it cause it has been a while since i have seen it for sale again.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 21, 2015)

phinds said:


> Box elder is "flamed" with the particular meaning given to that phrase for box elder, which is "red". It is not chatoyant or at least none of it that I've ever seen is. I HAVE seen some curly box elder that showed a little bit but I've only seen that one piece of curly so that may be the kind you are talking about.
> 
> http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_g_C.htm#chatoyancy


I believe I was thinking correctly. Not seen it so much in pieces with flame, but some of the white stuff has a very iridescent look to it. Just moving it around in the light gives it completely different looks


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 21, 2015)

I've seen some cottonwood burl that I believe might have Chatoyance given off from the "rays" of the burl


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I believe I was thinking correctly. Not seen it so much in pieces with flame, but some of the white stuff has a very iridescent look to it. Just moving it around in the light gives it completely different looks


OK, that is what I've seen in that one piece. Mine wasn't very chaytoyant at all but lots of curly stuff is. Really curly hard maple can be amazing that way.


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2015)

Cool, Greg. Thanks. It's always hard to show chatoyance in a still pic but I certainly see some in the upper left corner of the right piece and somewhat around the burl circles


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

phinds said:


> Cool, Greg. Thanks. It's always hard to show chatoyance in a still pic but I certainly see some in the upper left corner of the right piece and somewhat around the burl circles


This stuff is beautiful. When you have it in your hand and can move it a little it looks like boiling honey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 21, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> This stuff is beautiful. When you have it in your hand and can move it a little it looks like boiling honey.


Yeah, I can believe it.


----------

